

The end of Reader: what does it say about Google? - keltex
http://brontecapital.blogspot.mx/2013/03/the-end-of-reader-what-does-it-say.html

======
libian
that Google is now officially a hardware company, after Google self-driving
car, Google Glasses, and the coming-soon Google Toilet
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrontojPWEE>)

